# UK semi domestic stuff.



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Used a great deal where surface wiring is installed this plastic conduit is common. It comes with all the appropriate ends and stops and bends etc. I am sure I have seen something similar in the USA at some time. It quick and easy to install. Offers some mechanical protection. Add additional circuits later and it offers some waterproofing. Ideal for non industrial appliactions when fixing to 'clinker' block



Took these pictures this morning at a small workshop I visited.

























Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's pretty cool to see how y'all do stuff across the pond. Thanks for posting these pics, and keep 'em coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, we have that. The code calles it rigid non-metallic conduit (RNC), but we just call it 'PVC' for a slang term. It's grey in color, over here. That lets the inspectors know that we didn't use sprinkler pipe for conduit. We're permitted to heat it in a "hot box" and make bends and offsets. Are you allowed to do that over there? Or do you need to use manufactured bends and such only?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

We can bend it too. Not heard of using heat though. We would bend the stuff with a spring and it works quite well. Comes in White.Black.Red. 20mm.25mm 32mm width, Really posh electricians use a glue to finish the joints. There is a further type available that resists oil and chemicals and would be used perhaps in a pharmacy store etc.

Frank


----------

